# Online shop



## MadPaddy

Any online shops in south Ireland???

Used to get from cleancar.ie but they shut up business 

Thanks


----------



## savvyfox

If its online does it have to be in Ireland?


----------



## WHIZZER

Orchard car care ?


----------



## MadPaddy

savvyfox said:


> If its online does it have to be in Ireland?


Can save me getting stung with customs

But I'm open to all suggestions


----------



## MadPaddy

WHIZZER said:


> Orchard car care ?


Never heard of them


----------



## WHIZZER

MadPaddy said:


> Never heard of them


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=244


----------



## iano C

Detailing Shed and they have a walk in shop as well


----------



## tommyzooom

No custom charges if you order from within EU.
I usually order from the UK, and use either addresspal or parcelwizard for Irl delivery


----------



## MadPaddy

Thanks for the replies guys &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## savvyfox

MadPaddy said:


> Can save me getting stung with customs
> 
> But I'm open to all suggestions


Don't think there are custom charges on items to eu countries


----------



## Bazmcc

blok51.com

£4 postage to the south.


----------



## RaceGlazer

http://detailingemporium.ie/

Based in the Republic


----------



## todds

orchard autocare do excellent car care products
todds


----------

